# Tandem bike ride with Jesus



## ALM (Jul 14, 2012)

Playing around on you tube and found this. My wife and I are both believers and love tandeming so I found this to be a great story. I hope you enjoy it also.

Once Upon A Tandem - YouTube


----------

